# My major spots are HERE...



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I know I know, they needed a good worming and they got it. But the guy was straight up about it, they had not been wormed in forever, and I have been watching them over the last year. Ok, I drive by their place, just did not know until now it was theirs. They were simple grazers and he was happy I would find good use in them. They are Spanish Boer crosses. I am sure there is more in there but that is the bulk on these. The ears were not major huge. They have good/decent angulation and the top lines are not bad either. Oh, did I mention the SPOTS...lol I am very eager to see what we get. Well here they are. The red one is my fav on build, more of a meat build. The black one is my fav on color, I'd like to see her beef up some. They are both 2-3 years of age. They will look much better in no time and I will get more pics. After the wormer does its thing and they have a few weeks of feed and minerals they should look just fine.

Here is MoonStorm

























And here is MoonBeam


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh, here are a few of them together...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You sure did get colored ones...very pretty.... congrats... :thumb:  :greengrin:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yea you can't tell in the pics that much but they are five colored. MoonBeam is red with cream, tan, silver, and chocolate spots. Moonstorm is black and brown with tan, silver, and cream moonspots.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow those are some beautiful goaties! Very lovely...they're like cammo lol


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Trying to figure out a way to goat wrestle MoonBeam but she probably wouldnt be happy with out Moonstorm so I guess I'll have to sneak them both into the back of my truck. :greengrin: 
John they are just BEAUTIFUL! Can hardly wait to see pics of them after being under your care for awhile!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very nice, congrats on the new additions


----------



## chad3006 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes those are very pretty.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:drool: I love spots! Congrats!

Gina


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

aw! so cute! i love all the spots and colors!
i have a moonbeam too! ha ha ha!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yea you can't tell in the pics that much but they are five colored. MoonBeam is red with cream, tan, silver, and chocolate spots. Moonstorm is black and brown with tan, silver, and cream moonspots.


 :thumb: :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

ohiogoatgirl said:


> aw! so cute! i love all the spots and colors!
> i have a moonbeam too! ha ha ha!


I know, after I named her it dawned on me the name more then likely came from me seeing your posts in seeing them here. So on some level I think you named my goat or she was named after yours on some subcontious level. :greengrin:

To eveyone else, thank you so much for the kind comments and no you can not take them. LOL I just got them...hehe


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on them! :wahoo: 


jdgray716 said:


> They are Spanish Boer crosses. I am sure there is more in there but that is the bulk on these.


Wow on the spots! What other breed "in there" would produce that many spots? Oh, if you see some walking  bushes on your property, it's nothing-nada-absolutley noone trying to steal your new goats. :wink:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow! Love your new goats!  And I can't wait to see them in a few weeks.


----------



## Galavanting Goat (Apr 27, 2010)

WOW LOOK AT THOSE COLOURS!!! they are going to look stunning with a bit of condition on them. Mmmm, anyway of getting them over her to Australia? lol :slapfloor:


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

They are sooo sharp! Congrats.


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

we built a goat box the size to fit in the back of our truck for hauling to vet and visits and sales.. filled the whole thing with straw..throw in a big scoop of mixed feed and grain and hay .. put on the ramp ,, they should go right in.. those goats are gorgeous,, I love that kind of markings


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Boy,,, did you find some color...  Congrats on your new buy and hope they produce well for you. :leap:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks again. I was so happy. The girls are all ready filled out. The worming did great not sunk in areas. Now it is a matter of some more food and these girls are set. They already look better. I am so suprised to see such change so fast.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Now that's what I call FLASHY! As in neon. Congrats on the new beauties!

Deb Mc


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yea I took new pics this weekend and will get them up tomorrow more then likly but the spots in the pics keep looking white when they are cream. Very frustrating.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok so I wanted to share the pics I took. Though not 100% in less then 10 days they are already looking better. They got another worming today...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are BEAUTIFUL! I love their coloring!


----------

